# Doe just kidded. Now she can't stand



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Doe just kidded, now she can't stand. Like her back is out. She is eating and drinking. I gave the kids her colostrum. Everything seems fine, but her back legs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably a pinched nerve. I would give her some banamine and see if that helps her. If that doesn't work then it can be a long drawn out recovery and the biggest issue is keeping blood flow to her legs and having muscle loss from laying down for so long but go for the banamine first


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Put a hay bale under her chest and help her up onto it if she doesn't improve in 2-3 hours. My ketotic doe did that after labor this year. She was just so weak and tired. Offer molasses water for energy.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I just checked her and she moved her legs a little, but has no strength to stand. I got the babies nursing while she is laying down and have her banamine. How long does it generally take for her to stand? Best and worst case scenarios. She was eager to get more grain.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you offer some molasses water?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I second the molasses water. Keep her eating and drinking - kind of sounds like a calcium thing to me.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Could be that a nerve was pinched in the labor. I just had a ewe this past week have a bad birthing - two lambs stuck in the birth canal - by the time we pushed one back and pulled the first and then the second - both dead -my ewe couldn't stand or when I got her up her legs just buckled under her. I just kept her in a stall - she was eating and drinking fine - and after a few days she could get up. I gave her benamine for a few days also. She is walking okay now so figured it was so hard on her with that birthing that a nerve was damaged. Poor little girl.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I had one last year--could stand but definitely was not moving right. Vet had me give her dexamethasone for an irritated nerve and she was fine in an couple of days,


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I just checked her. Kids seem to be getting enough to eat and she didn't want to take her Nutra-Drench and tried to get on her knees. She seems to be getting stronger, but back legs still won't move. I'm getting calcium gel today. Anything else? I'm just worried sick about her. She's a BIG Sannen and I just want her to be ok.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

She is alert and taking great care of her kids. She will army crawl around. I can lift her hindend up and get her on her back legs, but one ankle will knuckle under and she stays on her knees. I have calcium gel, nutra drench, hay, water and grain. She is perfect other than no control of back legs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

These are all super good signs! I've never had a pinched nerve in a goat only the cows and they are sad looking :/ one was down for 42 days and we went to put her down because we were going to get a really bad storm and she was up and moving. Good job keeping her kids with her, it will give her a reason to live and want to move around.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Keep working with her. Try to massage her legs to keep blood flowing and relieve sore spots.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She probably needs a shot of steroids for inflammation, like Dexamethasone.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

What is the dosage for Dex?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure. Depends on the issue. It's from the vet.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad she seems to be improving. I'd keep up what you're doing and get some dexamethasone from the vet.

Continue with your nursing care massaging legs, helping her up, and making sure she doesn't lay on the same side too long.

Do stretches with her hind legs too. Called gentle or passive range of motion ROM to help with stiffness of muscles and tendons.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I was able to get her up tonight! I'm going to need another to help me get her on all 4. I Was able to push on her and she got on her knees and back legs. Her left back leg seems weak but her right supported her. I gave her calcium gel last night and tonight. She's very alert and taking great care of her kids. It's nice to watch her with them. They crawl all over her and she licks them.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe she loves herd babies! Praying she keeps improving!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you are doing great with her ....B complex would be ideal to support her system and I would mix 50/50 molasses and water and drench 60 cc twice daily for energy...its easier on the system then nutra drench ...great for ketosis...it got my lamb back on her feet ...

best wishes!!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

She still can't stand by herself. I can get her up pretty easy now, but her left leg is odd. Ankle rolls and it looks down.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Here she is


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Have you had a vet look at her? It might be time....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

work her legs several times a day..massages and gentle rotations...her "ankle" maybe stiff.....good job, she looks alert!! and babies have figured how to nurse lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get her on her feet as much as possible. Encourage her to walk. 

Make a sling for her. The more she lays down the less likly she will get better. She needs to work those leg muscles.

How is her inner lower eyelid coloring? if she is pale, get a fecal for worms and cocci. Also give her an iron supplement to rebuild her blood if anemic. That can make her weak. 

How is the weather there? If it is nice out if you can get her outside and maybe get her to graze and walk some. 
Watch her at all times if you do so. 

Maybe try to make a splint brace for her, it may help just enough, so she can stand.

I do recommend a goat vet to look at her.

Meningeal worm also comes to mind.

I would think if it was a pinched nerve from kidding, she would of worked it out by now, especially when she was doing OK, then now is progressively getting worse. 

It is so cute, I see her baby is giving her massage therapy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

She is happy, health and her back leg is starting to move. She has acted like nothing ever happened, but still can't stand on her own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she has some improvement, get her up often. It will help her get better and stronger.


----------

